
Show HN: A beautiful home for your favorite quotes - alint7
https://gosnippet.com
======
alint7
Hello readers, writers and never-tired learners!

We started Snippet with one goal: to build a beautiful home for all your
favorite quotes.

Wherever you read - in paper books, on the web or on your Kindle - we believe
you'll find in Snippet a helpful tool to collect, organize and share your
favorite quotes.

It's your own private notebook of wisdom and knowledge!

Here's a highlight of what you can do with Snippet today: \- Highlight
articles on the web with our simple Chrome extension

\- Automatically import your Kindle highlights

\- Create collections with tags and colors

\- Browse your quotes by authors and books

\- Unleash your imagination - personalize with beautiful photos from Unsplash

\- Share your quotes on Twitter and Facebook

We are continuously working on making Snippet better and we'd really love to
get your feedback! Let us know what you think!

